# I went to get plants from Turtulas-Len, came back with 2 kittens and a rabbit



## Careym13 (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 15, 2017)

Aw. You make me jealous. I'd love to be able to go to Turtulas-len's place! I have a cat similar to the one on the left. But did you get any plants?


----------



## Careym13 (Jul 15, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Aw. You make me jealous. I'd love to be able to go to Turtulas-len's place! I have a cat similar to the one on the left. But did you get any plants?


It was such a cool place!!! I did get plants, LOTS of them. I'll be posting photos in the diet section soon. We named the female dilute tortie Floyd (long story) and the male orange tabby is Lloyd. The lion head bunny is Daisy.


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2017)

Now that's a nice bonus for getting just plants.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 15, 2017)

He seems like a very nice guy.
Are those animals he'd rescued?


----------



## Baoh (Jul 15, 2017)

Len is a wonderful person.


----------



## Careym13 (Jul 16, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> He seems like a very nice guy.
> Are those animals he'd rescued?


The rabbit was with his neighbor, and she didn't want it anymore since it was dumped on her by someone else. So when he found out I had rabbits he called his neighbor and we went over to meet the rabbit and I decided to take it. The kittens I found in a box on the side of the road on my way back from Len's place.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh for cryin' out loud! On the side of the road? Geez!


----------



## Careym13 (Jul 16, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh for cryin' out loud! On the side of the road? Geez!


Yep, with a note that said "free kitten".


----------



## Pearly (Jul 16, 2017)

Omg!!!! That ginger kitty!!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!! Both are lovely, but that orange one... bunny is cute too.


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 16, 2017)

Careym13 said:


> The rabbit was with his neighbor, and she didn't want it anymore since it was dumped on her by someone else. So when he found out I had rabbits he called his neighbor and we went over to meet the rabbit and I decided to take it. The kittens I found in a box on the side of the road on my way back from Len's place.


SO GLAD you saved those kittens!!!!!!!!


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 28, 2017)

Here is the banana tree...doing well after being planted:


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 28, 2017)

It's looking good, now you have to come and get some bamboo to grow for your goats.


----------



## Moozillion (Aug 28, 2017)

How are Floyd, Lloyd and Daisy doing?  @Careym13


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 29, 2017)

Moozillion said:


> How are Floyd, Lloyd and Daisy doing?  @Careym13


They're doing great! Floyd and Lloyd are super friendly and daisy has been enjoying having some bunny friends.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 29, 2017)

Careym13 said:


> View attachment 212719
> View attachment 212720





ZEROPILOT said:


> He seems like a very nice guy.
> Are those animals he'd rescued?



I was wondering


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 29, 2017)

Careym13 said:


> View attachment 212719
> View attachment 212720


WOW!! They're simply GORGEOUS. GOD bless.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 29, 2017)

How are they doing. @Careym13 ? Hope to hear that all is well.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 29, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> How are they doing. @Careym13 ? Hope to hear that all is well.


They're great! They are a lot of fun and love to play with my dogs, especially the Lloyd. One of our parrots has named the kitten "Momo" and meows everytime she sees him. "Momo" has the best fluffy tale.


----------

